# Richie Portes specialized Tarmac



## petercaro (Sep 3, 2009)

Would anyone happen to know what size Tarmac sl3 Richie Porte's riding?Looks like its a 52cm,again not trying to copy is setup just curious what size he's riding.He is currently leading the Tour of Italy.He's 1metre 72.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

petercaro said:


> Would anyone happen to know what size Tarmac sl3 Richie Porte's riding?Looks like its a 52cm,again not trying to copy is setup just curious what size he's riding.He is currently leading the Tour of Italy.He's 1metre 72.


It likely is a 52cm. It's too big to be a 49cm (which Paolo Bettini rode) and it's definitely not a 54cm since that is what my friend rides.


----------

